# How much did you pay for immune investigations?



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there, I have had 3 failed icsi cycles with no luck at all. I am thinking of having immune investigations before we decide whether or not to do another OE cycle. I have been quoted about £5000 to get this done and was wondering if this sounds like an average cost. Any advice will be much appreciated

Thanks xx


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

We are going to Athens to get ours done as it will work out significantly cheaper than having it done in uk....and we get a mini break too. Check out agates guide under the immune thread. Lots of ladies have gone to Athens.
Good luck xx


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there Suze,

I paid at the ARGC (approx):
Karyotyping for both of us: £800
Sperm DNA Fragmentation: £400
NK cells, cykotines, thryoid etc.. : £780
Total: £1,980

BUT... the costs mount up if proved to have issues, as this is an initial profile.  If you are shown to have problems, e.g. cykotines, you will may have treatment before the cycle plus a re-test (which cost £1000 each time; £700 for humira, £300 to re-test) which might need repeating - plus during treatment another re-test will be done at stages as required.

Agate's guide is a good place to start.  

Good luck,

Mrs P x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi
Sounds a lot to me but i guess it all adds up. Had chromosomes etc tested by gp and level 1 tests also done by gp. Level 2 tests at argc as mrs p says about £800ish. There are lots of diffrenet tests u can have. Lots of info on agates thread.
Wobs


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Gosh £5k is a lot! What test would they include for that? Would it include any potential treatments?


----------



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there, thanks for your responses. This figure is just for the tests so I dread to think how much any necessary treatment would cost. Really don't know which way to turn at the moment  x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Not sure where you are going for the tests but it does sound v overpriced, unless you are having something new tested.  Have a look on the immunes threads
Wobs


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

wow that is a lot. ive always had it in my head that my issue is related to immune probs but ive never had any tests done. i wudnt know where to start tbh. why is everythng so costly. can gps do any of the tests x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

That does seem dear we had level 1 and 2 Chicago tests done for £2k at care Manchester xx


----------

